
The hero culture - elvio
http://elviovicosa.com/blog/2015/10/16/no-heroes-culture.html
======
treebeard901
This article makes some valid points but the devil is usually in the details.
Based on the definition of a 'hero' in this article, it seems to be a non-
management level employee.

I would argue the problem is not the 'hero' but the management and the
environment surrounding said 'hero'.

